

Winner of the Engineyard contest - nkurz
http://www.win.tue.nl/cccc/

======
tptacek
I'm more interested in what they're doing with NSEC3, which is a key loose end
in IETF's boondoggle DNSSEC system. NSEC3 is to domain names in a zone
transfer what crypt(3) is to passwords in /etc/shadow.

------
mronge
I should have entered the contest, considering I have access to a 512 node
hadoop cluster. Kicking myself for not entering now...

------
bumbledraven
"None less than Daniel J. Bernstein (currently visiting TU/e) took the time to
write dedicated software for our cluster of Core2 Quad CPUs." Why am I not
surprised that djb's team won a crypto speed contest? :)

------
maximilian
I hope he'll post more info about his cluster. The 2nd place guy was running 5
nVidia GPUs, so it would be interesting to compare performance.

~~~
profquail
From the bottom of the page:

The Coding and Cryptography Computer Cluster is a a ten-node cluster of
conventional desktop PCs. Each node has an Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 CPU with a
clock rate of 2.40GHz and direct fully cached access to 8GB of RAM. Each
computer has a 750GB Western Digital SATA hard disk. The nodes are connected
via switched Gigabit Ethernet using Marvell PCI-E adapter cards.

~~~
mattyb
It also mentions that he had help from 2 folks who contributed GPU time. I
can't imagine that fairly small cluster would come close without luck.

~~~
0wned
Read their tweets... "With 1 machine down (fan) still getting 428435640 hashes
per second thanks to Dan's cool fast code." It would seem that DJB wrote some
code for their cluster that was on par with GPU speeds.

------
po
...is not a cloud-based solution. It's a homemade cluster.

